

DuckDuckGo included in Opera - exterm
http://duck.co/topic/duckduckgo-in-opera
As of Opera 11.52, DDG is included in the default search engine list.
======
fleaflicker
Can you shed any light on the deal terms? That search box is a major source of
revenue for browsers. Did you undercut the other search engines?

I know it's sensitive business information but any information you can provide
would be great.

~~~
asadotzler
There's no way DDG can outbid Google or Bing. Also, it's not the default
search where all the money is so they probably didn't have to beat out the big
dogs to get into the list.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Surely the minute DDG starts costing them revenue then Google, et al., will
simply cut them off from using their search results (eg via !) and
substantially reduce the utility of DDG?

------
fredugolon
While this is certainly an impressive feat, I've not found myself impressed
with DuckDuckGo's results. I love the principles of having search results be
free of personal information but, for a search provider that essentially
collects and organizes other search engine's results, I always find myself
back at Google. Often times the result I wanted was as many as 4 or 5 pages
back, whereas with Google it's usually in the first 5 or so results,
immediately seen on the first page.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thank you for giving it a try! We're always trying to improve and to the
extent you remember any specific examples we'd love to review them:
<http://duckduckgo.com/feedback.html>

~~~
robfitz
I prefer DDG for general search, but google was too good at digging up obscure
code errors. I end up spending more time looking for errors than general stuff
(which I guess means I'm a terrible programmer), so grudgingly switched back
to the googs.

------
skylan_q
I always found Opera to be ahead of the curve when it came to changes and new
features in web browsers.

But I made duckduckgo the default search engine in Opera almost a week ago!

C'mon guys, don't let me lead the way! (It's a scary thought)

------
JoshTriplett
Not just "included", but according to the linked post, Opera now uses
DuckDuckGo as the default search engine. That sounds like a major win for
them.

~~~
picklepete
Not quite - "is now in the default search engine list". It's still an
incredible achievement. :-)

~~~
JoshTriplett
Thanks for the clarification.

------
jeroen
more info at Opera:

[http://my.opera.com/ruario/blog/2011/10/19/the-hidden-
featur...](http://my.opera.com/ruario/blog/2011/10/19/the-hidden-feature-
of-11-52-duckduckgo-is-added-to-opera)

------
junktest
Hey, what's the point of DuckDuckGo when you have the NOTORIOUS FACEBOOK
TRACKING CRAP in the page <http://duck.co/topic/duckduckgo-in-opera> and the
forums ? see [http://nikcub.appspot.com/facebook-re-enables-
controversial-...](http://nikcub.appspot.com/facebook-re-enables-
controversial-tracking-cookie) and <http://www.identityblog.com/?p=1201>
<http://europe-v-facebook.org/EN/en.html>

defeats the intent and reputation of DuckDuckGo.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Zoho runs our forums. I'll investigate and see what can be done. I saw your
post on duck.co as well.

------
nextparadigms
They should consider Blekko, too. I've found some very relevant results on it,
like if I was looking for a review of a laptop or something like that.

~~~
defconred
I've had good success with Blekko. Not crazy about the slash syntax, but it
certainly seems to work for me.

Btw, I'm a fan on DDG. It's slick and fun to use (although I still habitually
go to Google still). Bad habit to break!

------
sunnydaynow
Did they use their new funding to pay for this?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Nope -- absolutely nothing to do with it.

~~~
sunnydaynow
That makes it double impressive. This market really needs competition, so all
the best.

------
antidaily
Cuil!

------
afdssfda
DuckDuckGo needs to change their name, imo. Secondly, they need to reduce the
number of links you have to click through to get to a site you are looking
for. The disambiguation step takes too long.

~~~
k33n
Yeah, a company that's just starting to build brand awareness should really
just up and change their name. Brilliant.

~~~
afdssfda
Well, it sucks. Better to fix something that sucks early on.

~~~
viraptor
Definitely. The name sucks. It sucks just as much as other crazy names that
make no sense... like GoDaddy - who would ever use a company like that? Sounds
like an escort service. Or Yahoo. Or Google. Those names just don't make sense
and should be changed ;)

------
phektus
achievement unlocked

------
vicngtor
Pardon me for my ignorance, isn't this somewhat considered to be some form of
anti-trust behavior?

If not, why does Google Chrome ask you to pick Google, Bing or Yahoo at the
first use?

~~~
dorian-graph
dangrossman has given an adequate explanation though I have a question? Why
couldn't the Opera people make it the default search engine? It's their piece
of software and you're free to change it to anything you want.

People seem so quick to cry wolf.

~~~
skylan_q
From what I understand, most of their revenue for the desktop browser comes
from the fact that google is the default search engine.

